# Woodlands Riding Stables



## Tern (1 January 2015)

..Does anyone know what it is now? I know they closed down about 1.5 years ago as I bought my horse from there.. anyone know if it is private yard/livery yard/diy yard etc or just not used?


----------



## Tern (1 January 2015)

Done a bit of searching.. the actual farm is called GLEBE FARM.


----------



## marmalade76 (2 January 2015)

Wood Stanway?


----------



## marmalade76 (2 January 2015)

The woman who used to run it sadly died. I don't think it is a riding school now, but I could be wrong. The lady running it now used to be a dealer (she bought a rearer off my dad several years ago), I don't know if she still is. I do personally know two liveries (I had a horse off one of them just over two years ago) who moved out when she took over, which says a lot if you ask me.


----------



## Tern (2 January 2015)

marmalade76 said:



			The woman who used to run it sadly died. I don't think it is a riding school now, but I could be wrong. The lady running it now used to be a dealer (she bought a rearer off my dad several years ago), I don't know if she still is. I do personally know two liveries (I had a horse off one of them just over two years ago) who moved out when she took over, which says a lot if you ask me.
		
Click to expand...

Hi, yes Wood Stanway - I know the lady sadly died as we bought one of the daughter's horses. (You may know the horse - Fern?) Indeed, just wanted to know what happened to the yard as was very nice.  Thanks very much!


----------



## marmalade76 (3 January 2015)

I didn't meet Fern, sorry.


----------



## ElleandAdair (10 January 2015)

Sorry to divert the post slightly but do any of you have any recommendations for livery to go for/avoid? Have recently moved to Bourton on the Water and want to do some research before I bring my horse down. Any advice/suggestions hugely appreciated!


----------

